# SODGPA Kid's Fishing Derby (Warning - Proud Dad Post!)



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Nothing better than to be the proud father,,,, congrats on a day that all the family can cherish.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> Nothing better than to be the proud father



There *is* one thing better. Being the proud grandfather. 


Congratulations to all of you!


----------

